# exact diameter needed



## old folks (Aug 2, 2005)

I want to turn a special center to be held in my tailstock. What is the exact diameter of a number 2 morse taper ? This measurement is for the center not the tailstock. Thank you


----------



## ctEaglesc (Aug 2, 2005)

Your  questionis a little confusing.
Are you trying to turn a M2 taper?


----------



## old folks (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Your  questionis a little confusing.
> Are you trying to turn a M2 taper?



   I want to turn the center so it will slide into the #2 MT of my tailstock. Do you understand what I am trying to say now ? I know I confuse myself sometimes LOL


----------



## Mudder (Aug 2, 2005)

http://www.woodturners.org/tech_tips/morse_taper_sizes.htm

http://www.answers.com/topic/machine-tapers

http://www3.telus.net/public/aschoepp/tapers.html

The last link is probably the best.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 2, 2005)

It sounds like you want to make a wood #2 Morse taper. If that is what you are going to do, just measure your own steel one and duplicate.


----------



## btboone (Aug 2, 2005)

The large end of the tapered part will be around .710" and taper down 5/8" inch per foot from there.


----------



## old folks (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_
> <br />It sounds like you want to make a wood #2 Morse taper. If that is what you are going to do, just measure your own steel one and duplicate.



   I don't have a micrometer. How else can this be done ?


----------



## JimGo (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old folks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Eyeball and feel.  Cut to lenght, turn the big end first until it JUST fits into the end of the taper, then start gradually turning down from there.

But, I have to ask, if you don't have a micrometer, what good will the exact diameter do you?


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2005)

You have micrometers, probably.

Any set of open end wrenches will give you a good approximation, then if perfection is your choice, cut a slot in the side of a board, fit over the diameter you want and customize.  You then have EXACTLY the right diameter.

Cheap Ed responds!  Have wood, have micrometer.


----------



## btboone (Aug 2, 2005)

My advice would be to find the recent thread with the Harbor Freight calipers.  They are very cheap.  Once you have some, you'll wonder how you ever survived without some.


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2005)

Bruce,

I agree wholeheartedly-actually I have 4 Harbor Freight dial calipers.  However, it appears they have a project and now is the time they have chosen to do it.

So, to "Git R Dun" in the words of that great philosopher Larry the Cable Guy, IMPROVISE!![]


----------



## btboone (Aug 2, 2005)

In that case, just line up the tool rest at the exact angle of another morse taper you have and cut the plastic down along that line until the large diameter matches the .710" that can be dialed in on an adjustable wrench from another taper.  Piece O Cake![]


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 2, 2005)

That'll work


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 3, 2005)

Taper Name = #2 Morse

Large End Diameter = 0.700"(just a hair under 45/64")
Small End Diameter = 0.572"(just a hair under 37/64")
Length = 2.560"
Taper/ft = 0.599"
Taper/in = 0.050"
Angle From Center = 1.431


I did something similar and "eyeballed" it using the taper on my live center as a model.  (Made a wooden arbor to hold a wheel for buffing)  I'm sure it is not accurate down to the last few thousandths; but it was plenty close enough for my particular application!!


----------



## btboone (Aug 3, 2005)

Also, if there's a flange at the end of the taper that's bigger than the taper, you'll need to go a little beyond the gage diameter of .700" just so it doesn't bottom out.  Not all tapers are dead accurate on the dimension they stop at.  I had to rework one of my mandrels because a lathe taper didn't follow the standard.


----------

